

Show HN: Stylebot Social, share custom styles for sites - _ankit_

I did this project to allow people to share their custom designs for websites. In addition, it is integrated with my earlier project, called Stylebot, which was a Google Chrome extension that allows users to customize site designs and save them persistently (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1716889)<p>You can browse styles contributed by other users and bookmark them for later use. You can install these styles as part of Stylebot or as userscripts.<p>I will love to get feedback and ideas on its implementation, UI and ease of use. Don't forget to check out the styles for Hacker News!<p>URL is: http://stylebot.me<p>Thanks!
======
VillainHalf
This is probably my favorite WYSIWYG CSS customization tool. It has allowed me
to increase the value of websites by 10 fold.

------
ramanujam
Clickable <http://stylebot.me/>

------
ScottWhigham
Brilliant - I love it. Thanks for sharing!

------
enso
This is great.

